
Ask HN: How do you prepare for GDPR? - fargo
What tools do you use? What processes have you put in place? How confident are you that you are compliant?
======
nynno
We're a software company, we decided to educate our own DPO. While learning
about GDPR and preparing our processes and applications, we developed a
solution which can help other companies to comply.

It's still in a beta and it's open source:
[https://github.com/gdprhq/GdprHq.Io.ClientSdk](https://github.com/gdprhq/GdprHq.Io.ClientSdk)

For us, it helps a lot to see the actual source code and links between methods
and articles from the GDPR.

To be ready for GDPR, we have several things on our to-do list: 1\. prepare
business processes, identify personal data, processors, processing activities
and lawful basis, etc. 2\. modify our internal applications to make them
compatible with GDPR (data subject requests, e.g. right to be forgotten);
internal applications are the one we develop for our own usage, e.g. for
quotes, invoices, subscriptions and similar 3\. assure that processors we're
sending personal data are working on compliance, e.g. SaaS services we're
using for website visitor analytics, mail campaigns, etc. 4\. modify
applications we're selling to our customers; it's also important to ensure
that apps we're selling are GDPR compliant if our customers will store their
personal data in them

Developing our own solution was the best way to learn GDPR :)

Nino [https://www.gdprhq.io/](https://www.gdprhq.io/)

